# Abcessed Tooth.....DIY



## model130 (Jun 20, 2010)

You will need to put up with pain for 2-3 days or more. Don't lance until there is a protrussion between the gum and your cheek. You will just have pin pricks that did nothing and might become infected. Rinse with 3% Hydogen peroxide and an equal amount of steril water, until you are ready to lance. Some say a cloroseptic lozenge next to the tooth will bring the infection towards the surface. I tried, but not sure if it helped. 

Once you lance, you will have discusting pus coming out of the wound. Rinse with your 50/50 mixture of Hydrogen Peroxide and water when the wound stops draining. Rinse with water and brush your teeth. For the first 2 days, irrigate with Peroxide mixture and brush gently. Soaking your tooth brush in warm water will help. 

If you are in the wild, use wadded toilet paper to absorb the pus. If at home, soak a cotton ball in your peroxide mixture and place it against the would break. 

This first lance will most likely relieve your pain. You will need to drain it again the second day, but the output will be much lower. 

I did not use peroixide mixture more that 2 days since it can cause a secondary infection. Don't push hard to drain the abcess. Push gently because it can back up into your system. You will still have pain after it drains, but that is tissue damage and will go down. Doctors recommend 600 mg of Motrin or generic. Is is anti-inflamatory. 

If you have a dentist.... DON'T DO THIS. It is dangerous and likely to cause problems. I just list it for survival. Especially if you are cut off from help anywhere. It worked for me. Use this as your last resort........


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

antibiotics may help if available too. Google search "Where there is no dentist"


----------



## model130 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Antibiotics -*

Anyone have a good source or procedure? Garlic processing, overseas sources for real antibiotics?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

model130 said:


> Anyone have a good source or procedure? Garlic processing, overseas sources for real antibiotics?


We have brought up that subject a few times... 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/alternative-antibiotics-778/index5.html

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/alternative-antibiotics-778/

I get some from pet stores others from feed stores, the injectable penicillin is fairly cheap, about $15 for this bottle and .99 for a disposable syringe.


----------



## ant00 (Dec 14, 2008)

I use alldaychemist.com, have since 1998 for antibotics, and blood pressure medications. So far all meds have 2 year eXP date. I just received shipment ordered 8 days ago.


----------

